# Question



## Mysterious (Jun 13, 2006)

My harvest is comning up soon, and i read a few of the tips on here but i have a question, i plan to hang my buds on a hanger with strings tied to the stems, but the glass storage part thats just to preserve the small amount of moisture left in the buds so they wont be crunchy, am i right about that or no? and also after my buds air dry theyre ready to smoke right?


----------



## fusible (Jun 13, 2006)

Once your buds are done drying (usu. at least a week), although smokeable- they aren't completely "ready".  If you want a smoother, higher quality smoke, with a better taste then thats where the jars come in... it's called "curing". What you do is fill up a jar with about 90% bud and seal it for 24 hours, the next day you open it for a while then put the buds back in and seal.. keep repeating this for about a week or two and you will notice the difference in the smoke, the longer you go the better it gets if you're doing it right....


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks fusible im about 3-4 weeks from harvest , so ill keep that in mind, thanks


----------

